# Taste of Wild



## crain (Jan 29, 2013)

Quick question..I was just checking out Dog food adviser and saw that there had been a recall on TOW..is this outdated? Just started puppy on it.


----------



## Jumi (Oct 25, 2012)

*TOTW makes my puppy's poop smell so bad*

I tried this food last month for about 2 weeks. Her poop smelled so bad. We live in a high rise apt so she has a pad in the bathroom she goes on. U could tell she pooped soon as you walked through the door. We couldn't breathe, it was horrible. I have since changed to Spring Naturals and i can stay comfortably in the bathroom even when she has pooped--her poop now has a mild and tolerable smell, there are times i can't even smell a thing.


----------



## crain (Jan 29, 2013)

We dont have the odor problem because he goes outside and going a lot..yesterday he only went 4 times instead of 5 the day before, but did have some smelly gas for a couple of days.I was just surprised on the recall, but there is probably quite a few recalls on a lot of them. This was very highly recommended.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Honestly, what would you rather have, a company that voluntarily recalls all their dog foods even when it was a low chance there was a problem, than foods like Purina that are killing dogs and are never recalled?

I would support a company that did the responsible thing than be worried about them.


----------

